# Some Vista run commands



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Some old, Some new I have collected.



AdapterTroubleshooter - Display Adapter Troubleshooter

azman - Authorization Manager

bitlockerwizard - Bitlocker Wizard

colorcpl - Color Management

CompMgmtLauncher - Computer Management Launcher

control - Control Panel

control.exe desk.cpl,appearance,@appearance - this is where you can change the Aero setting

credwiz - Credential Backup and Restore Wizard

dfrgui - Defragmenter User Interface

dpinst - Driver Package Installer

dpiscaling - DPI Scaling

dvdplay - DVD Player

eventvwr - Event Viewer

FirewallControlPanel - Firewall Control Panel

FirewallSettings - Firewall Settings

fsmgmt.msc - Windows Shared Folder Management

fvenotify - Bitlocker Notifier

fxscover - Fax Cover Sheet Editor

helppane - Help Pane

iexpress - Iexpress (Self Extracting Package Creator)

iscsicpl - iSCSI Initiator

logoff - Logoff from Windows (Warning: when you run this it will log you off immediately)

lpksetup - Launguage Pack Installer

mblctr - Windows Mobility Center (only available on mobile pcs)

mobsync - Microsoft Sync Center


msdt - Microsoft Support Diagnostic Tool

msinfo32 - System Information


msra - Remote Assistance

Netplwiz - User Accounts

obdcad32 - ODBC Data Source Administrator

optionalfeatures - Optional Features Manager

p2phost - People Near Me

perfmon - Performance Monitor

presentationsettings - Presentation Settings (only available on mobile pcs)

PrintBrmUi - Printer Migration

rekeywiz - Encryption File System

sdclt - Windows Backup Utility

sethc - Accesibility Settings

sfc /purgecache - use this run command first when using sfc in safe mode
sfc /scannow (Scan Immediately) 
sfc /scanonce (Scan Once At Next Boot) 
sfc /scanboot (Scan On Every Boot) 
sfc /revert (Return to Default Setting) 
sfc /purgecache (Purge File Cache) 
sfc /cachesize=x (Set Cache Size to size x) 

shrpubw - Windows Share Creation Wizard

slui - Software Licensing (Windows Activation)

sndvol - Sound Volume

snippingtool - Snipping Tool (an Advanced Print Screen function)

soundrecorder - Sound Recorder

StikyNot - Sticky Note

SystemPropertiesAdvanced - System Properties (Advanced preselected)

SystemPropertiesComputerName - System Properties (Computer Name preselected)

SystemPropertiesDataExecutionPrevention - System Properties (Data Execution Prevention preselected)

SystemPropertiesHardware - System Properties (Hardware preselected)

SystemPropertiesPerformance - System Properties (Performance preselected)

SystemPropertiesProtection - System Properties (Protection preselected)

SystemPropertiesRemote - System Properties (Remote preselected)

tabcal - Ditilizer Calibration Tool

TpmInit - Trusted Platform Module

wercon - Problem Reports and Solutions 

wf.msc - Windows Firewall with Advanced Security 

wfs - Windows Fax and Scan ( if you have it)

wiaacmgr - Windows Image Acquisition (requires a scanner)

wuapp - Windows Update App Manager

wusa - Windows Standalone Update Manager


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice list, should come in handy


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some Rundll commands also

Aero re-enable it by flushing it.
rundll32.exe Dwmapi.dll,DwmEnableComposition


Add/Remove Programs
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL appwiz.cpl,,0

Content Advisor
RunDll32.exe msrating.dll,RatingSetupUI

Control Panel
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL

Delete Temporary Internet Files:
RunDll32.exe InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess 8

Delete Cookies:
RunDll32.exe InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess 2

Delete History:
RunDll32.exe InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess 1

Delete Form Data:
RunDll32.exe InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess 16

Delete Passwords:
RunDll32.exe InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess 32

Delete All:
RunDll32.exe InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess 255

Delete All + files and settings stored by Add-ons:
RunDll32.exe InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess 4351

Date and Time Properties
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL timedate.cpl

Display Settings
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL access.cpl,,3

Device Manager
RunDll32.exe devmgr.dll DeviceManager_Execute

Folder Options - General
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Options_RunDLL 0

Folder Options - File Types
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_Options 2

Folder Options - Search
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Options_RunDLL 2

Folder Options - View
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Options_RunDLL 7

Forgotten Password Wizard
RunDll32.exe keymgr.dll,PRShowSaveWizardExW

Hibernate
RunDll32.exe powrprof.dll,SetSuspendState

Internet Explorer&#8217;s Internet Properties dialog box. 
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,ConBring up trol_RunDLL Inetcpl.cpl,,6

Keyboard Properties
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL main.cpl @1

Lock Screen
RunDll32.exe user32.dll,LockWorkStation

Mouse Button - Swap left button to function as right
Rundll32 User32.dll,SwapMouseButton 

Mouse Properties Dialog Box
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL main.cpl @0,0 

Map Network Drive Wizard
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,SHHelpShortcuts_RunDLL Connect 

Network Connections
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL ncpa.cpl

Organize IE Favourites
Rundll32.exe shdocvw.dll,DoOrganizeFavDlg 

Open With Dialog Box
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL Any_File-name.ext 

Printer User Interface
Rundll32 Printui.dll,PrintUIEntry /? 

Printer Management Folder.
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,SHHelpShortcuts_RunDLL PrintersFolder 

Power Options
RunDll32.exe Shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL powercfg.cpl

Process Idle Tasks
rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks

Regional and Language Options
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL Intl.cpl,,0 

Stored Usernames and Passwords
RunDll32.exe keymgr.dll,KRShowKeyMgr

Safely Remove Hardware Dialog Box 
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL HotPlug.dll 

Sound Properties Dialog Box 
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL Mmsys.cpl,,0 

System Properties Box 
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL Sysdm.cpl,,3

System Properties - Advanced
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL sysdm.cpl,,4

System Properties: Automatic Updates
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL sysdm.cpl,,5

Taskbar Properties
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Options_RunDLL 1

User Accounts
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL nusrmgr.cpl

Unplug/Eject Hardware
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL hotplug.dll

Windows Security Center
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL wscui.cpl

Windows - About
RunDll32.exe SHELL32.DLL,ShellAboutW

Windows Fonts Installation Folder
Rundll32 Shell32.dll,SHHelpShortcuts_RunDLL FontsFolder 

Windows Firewall
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL firewall.cpl

Wireless Network Setup
RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL NetSetup.cpl,@0,WNSW


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Original Reference?


----------

